# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Heated towel rails - a good or bad idea?

## KANDL

Hi all,  
Just after some info on heated towel rails and whether they're a good idea or not.  While I like the idea of warm towels, am wondering how energy efficient / cost effective they are to run?  We don't have a vent for our central heating in the ensuite, so would it also help to heat the bathroom or would we be better off putting in a different form of heating for that purpose?  Love the idea of under floor heating but not the expense!!   :Smilie:  
Any info / opinions welcomed.   
Cheers, 
Kate

----------


## nev25

I'm not a big fan of leaving a heating appliance on 24/7
And I couldn't see it heating the room  
Have you looked at something like this  http://www.nobo.com.au/Brochures/Sha...tion%20Kit.pdf

----------


## KANDL

No, neither would I be - would use a timer and just have it come on before we got up in mornings.  Probably not worthwhile, in that case!!  :Smilie:  
Thanks for the Nobo idea - will throw it into the mix.

----------


## Bloss

We have them in two bathrooms and they work well enough in cold climate. We use them heat in winter (Canberra is cold and we do not heat any part of the house overnight). They are generally 60W - and that's how much they use. They are not 'energy efficient' as such - same as any electric radiator, but low wattage - but for the job they do are OK. 
The instructions are very clear that towels should only be hung on them in a single thickness - SWMBO has on a number of occasions double or trebled up and the towel has been quite hot  after we got home in the evening having left the rail on, but not even close to scorching. They are simply a coiled element embedded in a ceramic insulator inside a steel tube and are very safe - I am unaware of any fires etc attributed to them 
A bit like Nev though - I don't like leaving the house with them on so we switch on and off manually - I tried a timer, but could never get it to do what we wanted when. They are cheap, look Ok and sure do dry the towels fast and give nice warm towel to dry off with after a shower. As I said we use them to heat only in colder weather.

----------


## GraemeCook

We put in some el cheapos from M10 and they simply did not warm the towels adequately.   Persevered three days, then took them back. 
In previous house, we had the washer/dryer in the bathroom.   Get up, chuck towels in dryer, have shower, towels freashly warmed and fluffed - pure luxury! 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## totoblue

> I tried a timer, but could never get it to do what we wanted when. They are cheap, look Ok and sure do dry the towels fast and give nice warm towel to dry off with after a shower. As I said we use them to heat only in colder weather.

  We have an heated towel rail.  We also have a heating duct outlet in the bathroom, plus a small ceramic fan heater (Omega brand). 
I looked for an electronic timer that you could press a button and it would go on for say 2 hours then automatically turn off.  Couldn't find one.  I ended up with a mechanical 24 hour timer, one of those ones with movable pins for on and off.  I set all the pins to off.  Then when I want it on, I just turn the time-of-day dial so that it is say 2 hours until the next pin and turn it on. 
We use the towel rail just for drying towels.  The fan heater is much better for quickly heating the bathroom.  Even though there is a ceiling fan, the fan heater virtually stops any remaining cold-weather condensation.  Not sure about the safety of a fan heater in a small bathroom like most ensuites (could get splashed with water). 
One of those IXL-tastic heat lamps just a great job of heating the occupants of the bathroom.  You might find a standalone ceiling-mounted heat lamp so you can replace the parts of the light/fan/heat-lamp combination when they break rather than a combo unit.

----------


## Ashore

put in heated rails in 94 in one bathroom they have been on ever since , except when we go away on holidays , the other bathroom we only switch on for guests , yes they dry the towles , ours are against the wall but I have seen modles that hinge on one side that allow you to swing the rail into the room , weather this is a good idea  :Confused:  there are also free standing units for a bedroom application 
There is no way they will heat the room though , if you want to do that the IXL Tastic would be the way to go  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

> put in heated rails in 94 in one bathroom they have been on ever since , except when we go away on holidays , the other bathroom we only switch on for guests , yes they dry the towles , ours are against the wall but I have seen modles that hinge on one side that allow you to swing the rail into the room , weather this is a good idea  there are also free standing units for a bedroom application 
> There is no way they will heat the room though , if you want to do that the IXL Tastic would be the way to go

   :What he said:  A person standing still emits about 120W so at 60W it sure won't heat the room.!

----------


## president_ltd

Kandl,
my AU$0.02 worth is that if you have central heating (you're in Vic so likely i guess), have an outlet installed in in the bathroom underneath where your towel rail is. 
then you just set your central heating to come on in the cold morning, it nicely heats up your towels, you hop out of the shower and have a crisp warm towel every day. 
can't speak highly enough of it.  would never live in a place that had central heating without that little luxury.

----------


## Tools

I did a reno on a bathroom in a house where the owner ( a commercial builder) had previously installed flow and return lines with a pump for his hot water as the house was quite large. The heated towel rail was the hydronic type that we hooked in to the flow and return lines so it cost him nothing at all extra to run. 
I don't have one at home, but what I have is a run-on timer on my bahroom fan and mirror heater. They are both on when the light goes on, and when you turn the light off the fan and mirror heater continue to run for 10 minutes to make sure all steam has been dealt with (the timing is adjustable). You could do a similar thing with a heated towel rail and you woukd never have to think about it again.  
Tools

----------


## Gooner

I recently installed a heated towel rail in my ensuite. I connected the towel rail to a timer so that it comes on at around 2am and turns itself off at around 10am. Seems to be working well enough. Most important thing is that it dries the towels thoroughly and so they seem "fresher" when used. 
Not a very "green" appliance though. But doesn't hurt to install one and use it occasionally over winter. At worst it's just an expensive towel rack.

----------


## Terrian

ducted heating vent in the bathroom works fine or us  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

> ducted heating vent in the bathroom works fine or us

  We have ducted heating in the bathroom, but there are many times of the year when the heating isn't on, but it's still cool (I can almost remember when we used to have damp days, but that's a long time ago!) and the 60W heated towel rail is the best option.  :2thumbsup:  And the Tastic for the cold old bod!

----------


## Terrian

> We have ducted heating in the bathroom, but there are many times of the year when the heating isn't on, but it's still cool (I can almost remember when we used to have damp days, but that's a long time ago!) and the 60W heated towel rail is the best option.  And the Tastic for the cold old bod!

  if the bod is cold the ducted heater gets turned on (didn't spend $3,800 on a 5.2 star heater for it to sit idle while I am getting cold  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

> if the bod is cold the ducted heater gets turned on (didn't spend $3,800 on a 5.2 star heater for it to sit idle while I am getting cold

  So you turn on a multi-megajoule central heater that heats the whole house (or at least one zone) to warm a room you'll be in for maybe 10-15mins half of which you will be under a hot shower?  :Confused:   Good to know there's at least one rich person around.  :Biggrin:  But a massively inappropriate use of energy.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Terrian

> So you turn on a multi-megajoule central heater that heats the whole house (or at least one zone) to warm a room you'll be in for maybe 10-15mins half of which you will be under a hot shower?   Good to know there's at least one rich person around.  But a massively inappropriate use of energy.

  If I am feeling the cold you can bet your bottom $ the rest of the family are shivering their socks off   :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> A person standing still emits about 120W so at 60W it sure won't heat the room.!

  I must be at around 240w cause the girls tell me I'm hot.
Then the alarm wakes me up  :Frown:

----------


## Bloss

> If I am feeling the cold you can bet your bottom $ the rest of the family are shivering their socks off

  Yeah that must be a bloke thing!  I sleep with a cotton sheet and blanket SWMBO a 5 blanket doona!  :Biggrin:

----------


## GraemeCook

> A person standing still emits about 120W so at 60W it sure won't heat the room.!

  
A little off topic, but that personal heat radiation factor is actually taken into account when designing air conditioning systems for buildings.   
Back in the 1980's when they first put a computer on every desk it was often found that the air conditioning systems could not cope.   Two computers (or photocopiers or laser printers) emit about the same heat as one person, and this extra load overloaded the cooling systems. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Bloss

> A little off topic, but that personal heat radiation factor is actually taken into account when designing air conditioning systems for buildings.   
> Back in the 1980's when they first put a computer on every desk it was often found that the air conditioning systems could not cope.   Two computers (or photocopiers or laser printers) emit about the same heat as one person, and this extra load overloaded the cooling systems. 
> Cheers 
> Graeme

  In a previous life I was in the computer industry - from the late 70s - that's when I first realised what hot stuff we all are!  :Biggrin:

----------


## up_the_gully

> So you turn on a multi-megajoule central heater that heats the whole house (or at least one zone) to warm a room you'll be in for maybe 10-15mins half of which you will be under a hot shower?   Good to know there's at least one rich person around.  But a massively inappropriate use of energy.

  That sounds like a strange comment - why wouldn't you want to heat your house up just before you get up, so that by the time you've had a shower etc, the house is pleasant to be in?  Central heating is cheaper to run than most single split-systems.  Rich ppl only?  I don't think so!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Get with the program.There are stainless steel heated towel racks that have a control unit that not only turns the towel rack on and off but also monitors the ambient temperature and adjusts the rack to ensure is dry in 45 minutes, then shuts down.You can also get a coil for the bathroom mirror to prevent it misting up.Both the above can be coupled to wall mounted controller that will also turn on your underfloor heating and keep the bathroom at a specified temperature between selected times rather than leaving it on all day and night.If you could see what lives on a towel that is just left to dry without heat you would wonder why the health and safety people are not making them compulsory.
That's odd with numbers up side???

----------


## r3nov8or

Looks like winter has revived an old thread... We have two heated towel rails, both are fixed to the wall and hardwired with 'lit' switches so we notice when they are left on. We attempt to only have them on when towels need drying. One is a hinged model so the towels can be swung closer to both the vanity and the shower - it took a while to get into the habit of moving the rail before showering but all good now and a dry floor  :Smilie:

----------


## lolichka

indeed it looks like it's being revived... 
OK - I have done some research and the most 'cost effective' 10 bar 'chrome' rack I could find was about 100.99 including shipping. 
As we have no walls available to install the towel rack on - it's going to have to go on the back of the bathroom door.  The doors throughout the house are the 4 panelled timber variety stained. 
Given that it looks like most folk who have posted have installed one - could you please advise me as to whether it is ok to install this on the back of a door?  I'm thinking same concept as a wall right just that it doesnt move! 
I'm not at all interested in the heating element either and so far from my research the cost of a NON-heated rack as apposed to a heated one is triple the price! 
Has anyone been able to find a non-heated towel rack in a minimum of 6 bars for the same price as above?? 
Thanks,

----------


## Scottythetiler

thats a very good price as is i think. 
be careful when buying online though because you cant feel the rack in your hand to see the quality.  i have had so many clients think that they have a good buy then they realize that the towel rack is just chromed plastic and not metal.  the difference in the quality ones to the cheapies is noticeable enough to warrant paying more i believe. 
if you get the cheapest one available then you will find the finish is not as good, most parts are plastic and this causes the bars to sag when a large or wet towel is placed on it.  if that $100 rack is all metal then try it, otherwise suss out better options.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Heated towel rails, heated mirrors, underfloor heating and the switching on and off of other items has come a long way. 
Done properly, you can have a heated towel rail for free, that's right, free. 
The old method still used by some with towel heaters running 24/7 are wasting a lot of energy, by installing a controller it, and other items can be turned on and off as an when required. 
The savings in energy will pay for the control unit. 
Click on the ling below, find the local operator / installer and ask for an obligation free inspection and quote. 
Hope this helps. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## GraemeCook

> Heated towel rails, heated mirrors, underfloor heating and the switching on and off of other items has come a long way. 
> Done properly, you can have a heated towel rail for free, that's right, free. 
> The old method still used by some with towel heaters running 24/7 are wasting a lot of energy, by installing a controller it, and other items can be turned on and off as an when required. 
> The savings in energy will pay for the control unit. 
> Click on the ling below, find the local operator / installer and ask for an obligation free inspection and quote. 
> Hope this helps. 
> Good luck.

  Absolute garbage.  These claims are only possible if fundamental laws of physics are suspended.   Quoting the website;  here's their claim:
"World First - Zero Running Costs!"
And its a system based on electrical resistance heating cables!   Should say zero credibility. 
Disguised advertisements should not be aired on this forum. 
Graeme

----------


## lolichka

> thats a very good price as is i think. 
> be careful when buying online though because you cant feel the rack in your hand to see the quality. i have had so many clients think that they have a good buy then they realize that the towel rack is just chromed plastic and not metal. the difference in the quality ones to the cheapies is noticeable enough to warrant paying more i believe. 
> if you get the cheapest one available then you will find the finish is not as good, most parts are plastic and this causes the bars to sag when a large or wet towel is placed on it. if that $100 rack is all metal then try it, otherwise suss out better options.

  ... thx for the reply, I completely agree with you on your comments. Their "description" states "in a stainless steel finish" and then "stainless Steel (high polish)" is mentioned in their 'features' section all of which can be covered 'deceptively' as chromed plastic.... so am waiting to hear back from the supplier.  
Worst case scenario, I may make my own using a combination of stainless steel rods and timber of which I am already mucking about with designs (just another project amongst the growing plethora)

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Absolute garbage.  These claims are only possible if fundamental laws of physics are suspended.   Quoting the website;  here's their claim:
> "World First - Zero Running Costs!"
> And its a system based on electrical resistance heating cables!   Should say zero credibility. 
> Disguised advertisements should not be aired on this forum. 
> Graeme

  Hi Graeme, 
What part of the above is confusing you. As I said the old system uses energy 24 hours a day. This system can be started and stopped at any time of the day or night automatically, it can be turned off for any period, a day a week a year whatever.  
So a system that burns energy 24 hours a day will cost $XX.XX.  
A system that only runs for a short time each day will cost considerably less to run. 
The difference in running cost is enough to pay for the original supply and instalment. 
This system can also be retro fitted to systems now running 24/7. 
Do the maths, running even a small 80 watt item 24 hours a day 7 days a week 365 days a year. 
Then work out out what it would coat to run the same item for 4 hours a day over the same period. now add the savings to the cost of the item and see how it takes to pay for itself, effectively making it free. 
Good Luck. :Smilie:  
PS we do not manufacture this product.

----------


## GraemeCook

> Hi Graeme, 
> What part of the above is confusing you. As I said the old system uses energy 24 hours a day. This system can be started and stopped at any time of the day or night automatically, it can be turned off for any period, a day a week a year whatever.  
> So a system that burns energy 24 hours a day will cost .XX.  
> A system that only runs for a short time each day will cost considerably less to run. 
> The difference in running cost is enough to pay for the original supply and instalment. 
> This system can also be retro fitted to systems now running 24/7. 
> Do the maths, running even a small 80 watt item 24 hours a day 7 days a week 365 days a year. 
> Then work out out what it would coat to run the same item for 4 hours a day over the same period. now add the savings to the cost of the item and see how it takes to pay for itself, effectively making it free. 
> Good Luck. 
> PS we do not manufacture this product.

  
Any producer or marketer that claims a product based on electrical resistance heating cables has "*zero running costs*" is simply lying and attempting to mislead potential customers.   The website says zero not lower running costs. 
What part of zero do you find confusing? 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## TomH

I have a very effective controller.  It's a standard timer which the towel rail heater plugs in to.  Runs for 1 hour a day and keeps the towels nice and dry.  I also have underfloor heating (installed before I bought the house), but my experience with this is that it needs to be on for a long time to be effective, so it stays off.  I would rather use a bathmat and wall heater for short periods.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Any producer or marketer that claims a product based on electrical resistance heating cables has "*zero running costs*" is simply lying and attempting to mislead potential customers.   The website says zero not lower running costs. 
> What part of zero do you find confusing? 
> Cheers 
> Graeme

  Hi Again Graeme, 
And compared to the existing old 24/7 systems this is correct. 
If it cost $1.00 a day to run one of the old systems that runs all day, that's $1.00 divided by 24 hours = $0.04 cents per hour, or $365.00 a year. 
Using one of the new controller would mean the system would only be running for 4 hour a day or $0.16 per day.
That's a total of $58.40 a year, a total saving of $306.60 per year. 
Hope this helps 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## GraemeCook

> Hi Again Graeme, 
> And compared to the existing old 24/7 systems this is correct. 
> If it cost $1.00 a day to run one of the old systems that runs all day, that's $1.00 divided by 24 hours = $0.04 cents per hour, or $365.00 a year. 
> Using one of the new controller would mean the system would only be running for 4 hour a day or $0.16 per day.
> That's a total of $58.40 a year, a total saving of $306.60 per year. 
> Hope this helps 
> Good luck.

  
I simply note that Wet-Seal have now removed the offending claims from their website,  an action that confirms my original critique.   Thank you. 
All's well that ends well! 
Graeme

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> I simply note that Wet-Seal have now removed the offending claims from their website,  an action that confirms my original critique.   Thank you. 
> All's well that ends well! 
> Graeme

  That's odd, no updates for a couple of months?

----------

